# car question: US spec 07 Infiniti G sedan conversion to GCC spec.



## djfarhan

i am trying to find out if i can convert my US spec 07 infiniti G sedan that i would like to ship, to the GCC spec. Anybody have any idea? Please help me, i would really appreciate it! I am moving to ABu dhabi on the 18th and need to know before that! thank you thank you thank you!


----------



## Jynxgirl

? I had a friend who shipped a vehicle here, a dodge SRT, and he didnt do anything. It doesnt even have km on it, just miles. GCC specs are usually a little different with the radiator/ac but other then that they tend to be the same specs besides some cosmetics are different in the gcc. My ford was built in the usa, shipped here and sold brand new, leased to us and I picked it up with 8km on it. Nothing GCC spec about it. 

Shipping is the same procedure regardless.


----------



## djfarhan

^ thanks for the quick response! Much appreciated! My next question would be about repairs and such. Have your or has your friend had any problems getting parts for the US spec car?

Any of you had to deal with updating the navigation system built in the car?


----------



## amaksoud

For the repairs, I guess you will not have any issues.

The car is almost the same, so 95% of the parts will be the same.

May be for radiator, a/c and some other parts are different from GCC specs but eventually they are replaceable, I guess.

For the Navigation, AFAIK, it's a would be CD with a drive of it's own, or at least this is what I had on my Nissan Pathfinder.

If it works the same way as in Nissan, you will need only to get the CD with GCC maps on it from the dealer.

The cost of that CD for my Pathfinder was 700 AED, for infiniti, expect a price that might reach to the double of Nissan's.

I suggest you mail Inifiniti dealer in UAE for spare parts inquiry, just to make sure.

There are 2 different dealers, one for Dubai & northern emirates and one for Abu Dhabi.


----------



## djfarhan

^ thanks for your reply! Appreciate it! I contacted the masood Infiniti dealership in Abu dhabi and they said that the ecu does not need to be updated. However, they can't do the gCC navigation update. Apparently they tried it on another car and it didn't work. But I am hearing that some tuning places over there can do it. Any idea about them?

Thanks for your reply again!


----------

